# 97 nissan XE timing cover, 2.4



## daxtronix (May 20, 2009)

Glad to be a new member on nissan forums. Dumped my 4runner for a more durable nissan pickup. I love this little truck, lotsa low end torque, and really great gas mileage. Compared to the cost of repair on my old 4runner, the swap was a no-brainer. My question is, how hard is is to replace the timing set, and timing cover. I have timing chain noise at start-up, Being this was a pre-owned truck, I'm not sure how long the previous owners have let this problem go. So I would like to replace the timing set to "be sure" truck has 133.000 miles on it it runs solid except for the chain noise at start-up. Any good ideas would be much appreciated.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

it is about a 4 to 6 hour job for a skilled nissan mechanis depenfding on you application..

the xe might have more bells and whistles than a non xe..

use oem parts and be sure to get a non flow back oil filter..

and 90 percent of the problem is getting the oil pump timed..


----------



## daxtronix (May 20, 2009)

I have never heard of timing a oil pump. Is it becase it is connected to the distributer.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

the oil pump shaft drives the dizzy..


----------



## daxtronix (May 20, 2009)

Sounds like the only real issue on this repair job is the timing. Checked out a few other forums and heard the same thing. Does the oil pump & distributer stay attatched to the cover when it is removed?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

i remove them first..


----------



## SOBS (Jul 20, 2008)

Here is what I used to do the whole Job.(link below) It will take some time so don't expect to drive it for about 2 days (took me 3 to complete but I'd never done it before and hooked up the distributor backwards. Still have to fix it....LOL) Mine was a 4x4 1997 Nissan Hardbody. Don't try to remove the oil pan, you don't have to if your careful. Make sure you have a tube of RTV gasket. Oh and make sure to Thank the orginal poster of all that info. Whew(still owe him a beer)

http://www.nissanforums.com/hb-truck/137011-ka24e-timing-write-up-97-hb.html

Oh and here is my pictures and truck porn.... The Guild is the thing holding the timing chain in positions. I found the plastic they used to guild it in my oil pan. 

http://www.nissanforums.com/hb-truck/146348-1997-nissan-4x4-repair-log-timing.html


----------



## hans747 (Jul 14, 2005)

if the timing chain is making noise on start up that's no big deal. They all do that once they get a few miles on the odometer. A lot of that can be cured by using an OEM oil filter. What IS a problem is timing chain noise while running. that means one of the guides or the tensioner is going to crap.


----------

